
Ready for Production Apps: Flutter Beta 3 - wstrange
https://developers.googleblog.com/2018/05/ready-for-production-apps-flutter-beta-3.html?m=1
======
parvenu74
Not just ready for production apps, ready for the announcement of Fuchsia as
the replacement for Android. "Did we mention that Flutter is THE app-building
tool kit for Fuchsia?"

------
ocdtrekkie
This is one of those cases where you have to remind yourself about Google's
casual overuse of the term "beta". Because one generally does not associate a
"beta" with being "ready for production".

~~~
dragonwriter
I would argue that the whole purpose of beta releases has always been real-
world, production use by risk-tolerant users, just not by the median user in
the target market.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I suppose that's a reasonable argument. Although developing your app on a beta
release is probably a somewhat-incredible case of that, as your business may
end up dependent on something with no reasonable expectation of reliability or
long term support.

------
wstrange
More information: [https://medium.com/flutter-io/flutter-
beta-3-7d88125245dc](https://medium.com/flutter-io/flutter-
beta-3-7d88125245dc)

